# satin long hair



## nanette37

if you had a satin buck and a long haired doe, how would you go about making long haired satins? i was thinking of a few ways but i wanted to see what other people would do


----------



## Weema-Nerang Mousery

If you bred the satin buck to the longhaired doe all the babies would be satin carriers, so I would pick a male and female out of the litter with the longest coats and breed them together. You would get both satin and standard in longcoats.


----------



## nanette37

so all the babies would be long haired when you breed the satin and long haired together? doesnt the satin have to carry long hair? or does it not?


----------



## Cait

Satin and longhair are both recessive, which means they have two copies of the gene for it to show (one from each parent). If you breed a satin to a longhair, assuming they are homozygous, the litter will all be normal coated mice but carry satin and longhair. If you then breed babies together they have a one in sixteen chance of producing a baby that is both satin and longhair.


----------



## nanette37

ah ok thanks! so it seems a little difficult with those odds. i guess you have to get lucky? haha


----------



## nanette37

ok so i have a one in 16 chance of getting a satin with long hair. if i dont get one then would i have better odds of getting one if i bred 2 of those babies together?


----------



## Cait

Nope, not necessarily because the babies could then possibly not inherit one or both of the genes you're after because the parents would be heterozygous.


----------



## nanette37

haha ok so i guess i do just have to get lucky


----------



## Jack Garcia

I'm playing devil's advocate here, but I have to ask--why do you want satin longhair mice anyway?

Satin results in partially hollow hairs (which is why the light can shine through them and make them shiny), and angora/longhair elongates the hairs which means they break just a little bit easier, especially if they're satin and hollow. What this amounts to is that angora satins (especially females) are often indistinguishable from plain satins. So if you had a bunch of angora satins, you might not necessarily even know it.

Here's a pet-type mouse of mine that I bred a few years ago who was angora satin:










You wouldn't be able to tell she was angora by looking at her but both her parents were and all her siblings were.


----------



## nanette37

hmm maybe it just depends on the genes? because ive seen some really nice looking long haired satins before. maybe they are just difficult to get right? i was just going to breed long haired mice but i really like how satin look on them so i thought i would try it out. maybe they will end up looking like normal satin. and if they do then i'll just go for regular satin and regular long hairs


----------



## Jack Garcia

I think it's actually a bunch of reasons all together, not the least of which that there may be multiple alleles that create long hair.


----------



## nanette37

well im still learning about that stuff so i guess i'll just see what happens when itry to breed them


----------

